# 3 lbs of Jerky qview



## gimmeharmony (Oct 9, 2015)

Made some ground beef jerky. Instead of red pepper flakes, I found McCormick gourmet chipotle crushed pepper. It is great! Used 88/12 ground beef as it was on sale 

Smoked it in the MES 30 150° for 90 minutes using Pitmaster's blend pellets. Finished drying it in the oven on warm with the door proppped open a bit.

Turned out really good! 

Used recipe shared by @forloveofsmoke 


Pepper Jerky Seasoning and Cure:

For 3 lbs 85/15 ground beef or sliced beef:

1 Tbls medium grind black pepper

1 Tbls fine ground white pepper

1 Tbls paprika

1 Tbls crushed red pepper flakes

½ Tbls chili powder

½ Tbls garlic powder

3 Tbls tender quick cure

* ¾ cup potable water (purified, filtered or spring for best results and taste) if using sliced beef













IMG_20151007_181032.jpg



__ gimmeharmony
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_20151007_184818.jpg



__ gimmeharmony
__ Oct 9, 2015






All done!!!!













IMG_20151007_231817.jpg



__ gimmeharmony
__ Oct 9, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks good from here!!! nice job!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice looking smoke!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2015)

I believe I'd have to try that, 10 or 12 times!   Looks great.  

I have a jerky gun, but have never used it, may have to give it a whirl soon now that I've seen yours!

:points1: for the inspiration to get out my jerky gun and see how it works!


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks Good !!!!

Great Job

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great, nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dannylang (Oct 10, 2015)

thats some tastee looking stuff on that smiling smoker.

dannylang


----------



## bobavet (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks delicious!  [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## reinhard (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes it is jerky time!!!  Great job!!  Reinhard


----------



## ndwildbill (Oct 10, 2015)

Great lookin jerky!  Makin me hungry for some...


----------



## disco (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice looking jerky, GH.

Points

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2015)

That`s some GREAT looking jerky

Gary


----------



## newberrykc (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great!!  Gonna have to give it a try real soon.


----------

